# archery hats



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't know whether it's just where you are but I've seen a lot of men wearing bucket hats too and I do it as well. In my case, it's not so much to shade my face from the sun but more to keep my hair out of the way because I tend to have longish hair most of the time.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

general use-a tennis or bucket hat-I am losing my hair and I don't need to burn up there

high winds-a baseball cap-tennis hats don't stay on

driving rain-Outdoor Research bucket hat-short brim in front, longer in back, waterproof


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I generally wear a soft-brim khaki-colored hat with a neck drape (French Foreign Legion-style.) It's hard to find a hat meeting these specs. My current one has a bit too long a brim, but it works pretty well.
Don't try the Yankees hat in neighborhood - it's not safe. (I'm a native upstate NYer, currently living in Red Sox nation.)


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

What I wear when not in a ball cap. Brim is shorter than a standard ball cap and stays out of my way


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Take a low end baseball cap and cut a notch in it for the string.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## me2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> Take a low end baseball cap and cut a notch in it for the string.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I shall never deface any of NY Yankee caps 

Oh..... I just reread your post, you said "low end". Like if I were to buy and cut up a BoSox cap. Yeah, that could work if I'd be willing to be caught dead in a Bosox cap. :mg:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

me2 said:


> I shall never deface any of NY Yankee caps
> 
> Oh..... I just reread your post, you said "low end". Like if I were to buy and cut up a BoSox cap. Yeah, that could work if I'd be willing to be caught dead in a Bosox cap. :mg:


Can't get much lower end than an Orioles cap these days.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Geez. I guess I stirred up some arguments by mentioning BoSox hats.

Though he didn't have a great outing this weekend, notice that Braden Gellenthien is rarely without his Red Sox hat, so it can't hurt your shooting.


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear a bucket hat to keep sun off my eyes, shaded for my ears and hair thinning spot. Besides functions for wearing a hat, I want to look good and special from all eyes.

Look is everything my friends, includes archery form and shot release. Rest of it, you can blame the wind...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to rockclimb wearing cycling hats -- the ones with the brims that go up so you can see while you have your head down (see movie Breaking Away). It works well for climbing since you spend so much time looking up (as evidenced by the frequent stiff necks suffered). I have yet to try a cycling hat for archery but I am tempted -- I am sure it will work. Today, I reverse my baseball cap. As a barebow archer, I have a high anchor and there is no way to avoid hitting the string with the hat facing forward. I have seen Olympic archers who can. Like JimC, I am getting very thin on top. Also, I can assure you, we get very high winds at times on the rock and the cycling hat stays on most of the time -- and if the wind is too strong, is small enough to fold up and put in your back pocket before it blows away.

Bonus question: There is a picture of me somewhere on ArcheryTalk wearing a cycling hat. Can you find it? No prizes will be awarded.

We need more action on this thread if we expect to overtake "Archery Shoes".


----------



## VictorVector (Dec 6, 2009)

I wear a stiff brim hat, that kinda looks like a cowboy hat but you can shape the brim to whatever shape you want. It's handy since I can tell if I'm drawing my string too far if it applies pressure to my head.


----------



## adamg32 (Feb 1, 2008)

I wear a baseball cap backwards to protect the back of my neck, and sunglasses. I've been looking for a shorter-brimmed cap to wear forward, but haven't had much luck as of yet.


----------



## me2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> We need more action on this thread if we expect to overtake "Archery Shoes".


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=601182&highlight=archery+shoes

Shoes are required by FITA hats are optional.
:darkbeer:


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hat*

I wear a soft brim hat with neck drape like Al does. Should be able to find one in the fishing department. Khaki looks good and is cool in the sun. d


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

if it's cold like this past weekend was, i'll wear a tuque while shooting. and if it's really hot (over 30C) i'll wear my Hoyt cap. otherwise, i don't bother with hats.


----------



## nockpoint (Dec 16, 2007)

*moving on*

Enough, about shoes let's move on up to hats.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Plain, old fashion, cotton Tilley T-3 hat. The front is high enough to clear the string and it keeps the sun off my neck and ears.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I wear a soft brimmed felt fedora which provides great protection from rain and sun and doesn't hinder my draw, since the brim just bends up when I'm at full draw. It's made by a company called "Leisure Felt", and I love it.








My son picked up a "safari-style" cotton hat with a brim and a draw-string-chin-strap that serves him well.








I hate bucket hats, 'cause I think they look dorky.ukey:


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*hat*










now there's a hat i'd like to see on the shooting line !!
:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Paul Williams said:


> now there's a hat i'd like to see on the shooting line !!
> :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:




You can have the hat and dress, I want the rest


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

There was a hat in that picture?


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anything but a Yankees hat, wouldn't want to "acidently" get an arrow stuck in me. Just wear a baseball hat. Like a sox hat or anything else. Even better a yankee hater hat. Oh and real men don't wear the bucket hats. If you have a recurve I can see your situation but with a compound the long brim is better for me. So if you have a recurve wear the bucket hats but if you have a compound get a sox hat


----------



## me2 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm almost tempted to buy this hat.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=788148&stc=1&d=1274993747

.....not :wink:


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I finally went the bandana on the head route. Usually, I do not in the city since it now has gang ramifications. It did not umteen million years ago when me and my fellow climbers used bandanas on our heads while we climbed. It worked great.


----------



## Vidachi (Jan 13, 2010)

I seem to be in the minority here. I am a man and I am quite comfortable in a bucket hat. I think they're good because the brim is long enough to block sun, and not so long it touches the string. It's worked on sunny and rainy days, and you can get ones with vents in the side if it gets way too hot. That said, they do look a bit dorky, but you just have to get over that and wear it with authority.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Vidachi, if I could ever get my hands on a bucket hat that fit my head, I'd wear it. I've been a fan of the one the Korean team wears but can't find a lookalike and the more traditional buckethats in the US are either the wrong size or just feel 'off'


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> I wear a soft brimmed felt fedora which provides great protection from rain and sun and doesn't hinder my draw, since the brim just bends up when I'm at full draw. It's made by a company called "Leisure Felt", and I love it.
> View attachment 773363


I wear a flatcap. I notice your pipe. I carry one in my mouth too, but learned the hard way to be sure to remove before shooting less it goes flying with a few teeth behind it.


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not sure which thread to post on do you get a hat to match your shoes or shoes to match your hat?????:darkbeer:


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

here is what I wear when I'm hunting


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

very interesting


----------

